
Show HN: A minimal static site generator - dirkk0
https://github.com/dirkk0/microCMS
======
k2xl
Nice job, could you provide some example configurations in the readme?

~~~
dirkk0
There is not much to configure at the moment. But yes, you are right, I should
describe how it works. I change the readme now.

[EDIT] Done. I hope it's clearer now.

------
dirkk0
This is what I use to create my personal website.

